# Norwegian: ha lyst til/på / ville gjerne



## Utopian Universe

I understand the former is used to express something you would like to do, but then how's the other phrase different?
For example, which one is correct/more natural to say:
_1. Jeg vil gjerne å gå til Norge
2. Jeg har lyst til å gå til Norge
_​My guess is that _har lyst _is the equivalent of _Lust haben _in German, and is used when you feel like doing something, not necessarily in a formal/polite setting. I'd appreciate if any of you guys could clarify this. Takk på forhand!


----------



## raumar

Welcome to the forum!

There are a couple of mistakes in your sentences. In sentence 1, you should delete the infinitive marker _å_. And "_gå_" means "walk" in most cases. You should use "_dra_" or "_reise_", unless you actually are within walking distance from the Norwegian border. 

When this is corrected, both sentences are correct and natural, and neither of them are especially formal. 

The meaning is almost the same, but you are right: "feel like" is a good translation of "_ha lyst til_".

"_Jeg vil dra til Norge_" may be a wish, but it may also be a demand. Adding "_gjerne_" makes it more polite.


----------



## Utopian Universe

Thanks raumar! 
And what about _Jeg vil til Norge_? Is that sentence structure good enough when simply talking about wanting to do something?


----------



## raumar

Yes, that's fine. If the context is clear, you can omit "_reise/dra_". In a conversation where people are discussing their holiday plans, for example, _"Jeg vil til Norge_" is probably the most natural way to express this. Expressions like "_Jeg vil hjem_" (I want to go home) or "_Jeg vil ut_" (I want to get out) are also commonly used.


----------



## Angelis

raumar said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> When this is corrected, both sentences are correct and natural, and neither of them are especially formal.
> 
> The meaning is almost the same, but you are right: "feel like" is a good translation of "_ha lyst til_".
> 
> "_Jeg vil dra til Norge_" may be a wish, but it may also be a demand. Adding "_gjerne_" makes it more polite.



Hi, I'm also learning norwegian and I had a question concerning the 'gjerne' sentence. In my mind they were quite different because I thought that: _Jeg vil gjerne reise til Norge _would rather be translated as "I will gladly go to Norway" implying that the person speaking had been asked out or something. But from your answer I understand that it should be translated as "I would like to travel to Norway" which doesn't necessarily mean she's been asked out, she could be thinking out loud for exemple. So my question is how do you say "I will gladly go to [place]" compared to "I would like to go to [place]" and even "I want to go to [place]" (assuming there is actually a difference). 

Takk
_
_


----------



## raumar

Hi Angelis,

This can probably be expressed in many different ways, but here is my attempt: 

I will gladly go to Norway - Jeg kan gjerne reise til Norge
I would like to go to Norway - Jeg vil gjerne reise til Norge
I want to go to Norway - Jeg vil reise til Norge

As you have understood, "_vil_" expresses (in this context) a wish to do something. If you replace "_vil_" with "_kan_", it becomes clear the person is willing and able to go, if somebody asks them.

If you remove "gjerne" from "Jeg vil gjerne reise til Norge", the sentence becomes more determined, less tentative.


----------



## Angelis

raumar said:


> Hi Angelis,
> 
> This can probably be expressed in many different ways, but here is my attempt:
> 
> I will gladly go to Norway - Jeg kan gjerne reise til Norge
> I would like to go to Norway - Jeg vil gjerne reise til Norge
> I want to go to Norway - Jeg vil reise til Norge
> 
> As you have understood, "_vil_" expresses (in this context) a wish to do something. If you replace "_vil_" with "_kan_", it becomes clear the person is willing and able to go, if somebody asks them.
> 
> If you remove "gjerne" from "Jeg vil gjerne reise til Norge", the sentence becomes more determined, less tentative.



Tusen takk Raumar, I understood well!


----------



## myšlenka

raumar said:


> I will gladly go to Norway - Jeg kan gjerne reise til Norge


What about a modal-less version?
_Jeg reiser gjerne til Norge._


----------



## raumar

myšlenka said:


> What about a modal-less version?
> _Jeg reiser gjerne til Norge._



That's even better, myšlenka!

My suggestion might be a bit too hesitant.


----------



## QBU

what about
Jeg skall gjerne reise til Norge?
can you answer that if you have been asked?


----------



## Ífaradà

QBU said:


> what about
> Jeg skall gjerne reise til Norge?
> can you answer that if you have been asked?



No. The affirmative sentence would simply be: Jeg reiser gjerne til Norge.


----------



## Sepia

For ehat it's worth: at have lyst til exists and is very common in Danish. However, it is more about preferences or emotions than about intentions.


----------



## raumar

Sepia said:


> it is more about preferences or emotions than about intentions



That is a good way to summarize it. It is the same in Norwegian.


----------

